# I suppose it's inevitable...



## inkandarsenic (Jul 15, 2008)

Everyone makes an intro statement...
It's in-excapeable...
It's how we make connections
and learn who's new and what they're like..
after all...first impressions are even more bold when online...
vernacular and typed-speach patterns say a lot about a person...
Well...I suppose....
I'm a long time rper...
and a lover of forums
though I'll admit my current time restraints only allow me on twice a week or so....
I groom dogs in the real world...
And am one of those perpetually daydreaming, and struggling, people.
I have detailed thoughts...but often not the patience or time to script them..
and I change almost daily, as does my writing style if I allow it....
I like modern, scifi, fantasy, and simplistic debate rps..
I love poetry
and painting..
I view myself as intricate
I'm called quoteable..
I firmly beileve that meanings should dictate words
not that words should dictate meanings..
I rant.

It's nice to be here!

~Inky

(ps...I'm here due to Battlemage's commentary about an old forum...haha Magey....haha.)


----------



## JHB (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi, Inky, and welcome!


----------



## Tiamat (Jul 16, 2008)

Hello to you Inky, and welcome!


----------



## Burns the Fire (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi Inky, nice to meetcha.


----------



## Merforga (Jul 16, 2008)

welcome inky


----------



## Shinn (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi there and welcome to WF


----------



## inkandarsenic (Jul 17, 2008)

Hehe, thanks for the welcomes everyone ^_^
It's nice to meet you as well, and I look forward to hopefully encountering you all in the forums and such..


----------



## Nickie (Jul 17, 2008)

Hello to you, Inky, and welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## Battlemage (Jul 20, 2008)

Good grief!  I am sorry for not looking you up in the intro section, Inky.  Welcome to the site that I much rather be at than our old site.   Good to see an old face.  Talk to you soon!

P.S.  For old times we need to start another rp!


----------



## flashgordon (Jul 20, 2008)

Ink and Arsenic? Is that some weird form of poisonous writing? Penning your last words? Welcome!


----------



## ohdear (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi there inky
loved your intro
I prefer inky to arsnic
what a potent mix
do you writer THRILLERS?

thrilled to see you here anyways


----------



## Sam (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Inky.


----------



## inkandarsenic (Jul 21, 2008)

Hehe, ink and arsenic, implying that my writing is toxic...oh yes 
Actually i tend to write a lot of poems, novellas, and rps.
I love writing fantasy/horror and the occasional modern novella...
Thank you all so much for the warm welcomes!
Also, shame Magey, shame. Not looking up the inky....But..if you can deal with my hectic schedule, we should very completely start another rp, for old sakes.

Take care everyone!


----------



## Battlemage (Jul 21, 2008)

Sorry I missed you, Ink.  

With a personality like that, how could I not do an rp!  Let me get my mind together and we will conquer the world.  Good to see you back.  You have been missed.

RP- here we come....

-Magey


----------

